# Ariens Leaf vac attachment



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I scored one of these for cheap this winter. Just saw another come up on CT. User has a full blower with a rebuilt motor. Worth a look if your looking for an attachment and wanted to give the members here a heads up. A little pricy but maybe you can make an offer for just the attachment. 

Ariens snow-thro snowblower with new engine and Leaf Vac Attachment


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I had Ariens Vac and Mulch/Grinder attachments a couple of years ago. They are good quality as you would expect from Ariens of this vintage. The Bag for that Vac is Hard to Find in Good Condition.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luckily the bag that came with mine was in almost perfect condition. I plan on making a video for sscotsman this spring.


----------

